# Kindphriend Bud Shots



## kindphriend (May 2, 2007)

In what will be my futile attempt to win the Bud Pic of the Month contest for May (purple buds always win), I am asking anyone who reads this (that is registered) to give their opinion on which picture they like best or what type of picture they would like to see (close up with trichromes, distance, relative size...etc) Please feel free to write any comments, questions, advice, or random babble that you may feel appropriate.


----------



## Bubby (May 2, 2007)

I have to admit, I prefer the one you submitted last month. 
Out of these, I think the 4th shot best. Try not to crop part of the leave off on the side though.
:smoke1:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Professor bongwater (May 3, 2007)

AHH, I can smell the competition from here! Your plants have the all of the sparkle it takes to become a winner!! I think it would look even better with a little color, maybe PURPLE!:rofl:  I voted for you man, I love the look of sticky goodness!!
.....You said, "or random babble that you may feel appropriate."


----------



## kindphriend (May 3, 2007)

Professor bongwater said:
			
		

> AHH, I can smell the competition from here! Your plants have the all of the sparkle it takes to become a winner!! I think it would look even better with a little color, maybe PURPLE!:rofl: I voted for you man, I love the look of sticky goodness!!
> .....You said, "or random babble that you may feel appropriate."


 
Thanx Professor. What grade have I earned on my grow.....I have studied alot so please be gentle. 

And please keep the random babble comin. In fact sometimes when sitting here staring at this screen and listenin to my fingers make music with the keys I find my self dancing in my head before lighting myself a little hash joint to relax after what may have been the first day of my life.

Uh....sorry bout that.....so yeah maybe I should try spray paint. Any other color you would like to see my buds? Maybe Pink?


----------



## kindphriend (May 3, 2007)

Well, you have seen them from afar, now ladies and gentlemen....get ready for the up close and personal, all organic, el niño crystal light show!!!!!!


:48: :ccc: :cool2: :bong2: :joint4: :joint: :banana: :afroweed: :smoke1: :bongin:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 3, 2007)

Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool

I like them all.


----------



## Professor bongwater (May 4, 2007)

Nice shots!! How long before harvest was those last pictures taken? I am sorry, I must have missed the smoke report. How was it?


----------



## kindphriend (May 4, 2007)

Professor bongwater said:
			
		

> Nice shots!! How long before harvest was those last pictures taken? I am sorry, I must have missed the smoke report. How was it?


 
Those babies are still growin!! The pictures below were taken on the 4th of May. I still have about two weeks of growing left. I haven´t even taken a sample yet, so I have no idea how they are. But don´t worry I will keep you all informed! Happy Trails!


----------



## lawnchairhigh420 (May 4, 2007)

the top left looks like somethin id like to smoke with a very hot chick...


----------



## Professor bongwater (May 4, 2007)

wow! I was thinking those shots were older. I have not had much time to read the forum much lately. I thought I had seen similar pics. of her full of sticky goodness weeks ago. It all makes sense now. I am looking forward to watching them take shame.


----------



## scoot1073 (May 4, 2007)

great- the one in the middle on top looks the best,good growing,i vote for you.


----------



## Fretless (May 8, 2007)

Yes its hard to beat the Blue ~ I look forward to growing some BB myself.  
    But what strain is that you have there?  I'm guessing Monster Bud / relative?


----------



## Richy-B (May 9, 2007)

Hey Kindphriend,
      You've got some of the best looking bud I've seen on the website . I'm finally learning how to really get to interact on computers. Well, Chat rooms anyway, I'm going to go get a camera soon so I can post some pictures of the baby I got growing now. It's my first grow and I really would like to get some advice from you. That would be really cool!:headbang2:  Smoke ya later!:bong1:


----------



## kindphriend (May 9, 2007)

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> Yes its hard to beat the Blue ~ I look forward to growing some BB myself.
> But what strain is that you have there? I'm guessing Monster Bud / relative?


 
The strain is El Niño. It is from Greenhouse Seed Company, the creator of White Widow. This is a cross of White widow x Super Skunk/Haze.


----------



## kindphriend (May 9, 2007)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Hey Kindphriend,
> You've got some of the best looking bud I've seen on the website . I'm finally learning how to really get to interact on computers. Well, Chat rooms anyway, I'm going to go get a camera soon so I can post some pictures of the baby I got growing now. It's my first grow and I really would like to get some advice from you. That would be really cool!:headbang2: Smoke ya later!:bong1:


 
Well, that is quite the complement! Thanx!!! If you would like some advice or if you have any questions feel free to look at my grow journal or PM me if you want to ask something directly. Take care and good luck on the grow!


----------



## herbman (May 9, 2007)

good job man that s*** looks like da bomb yo :48:all i gotta say if puff puff pass bro       keep up the good work


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
> Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
> Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
> Drool drool droool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool drool
> ...


 
lol im with you they all look good!!! great job Kind


----------



## kindphriend (May 20, 2007)

which pic is the best?


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 20, 2007)

Technically, the picture of your fingers holding the little bud is the best picture. It's got good composition and there is no "noise" in the background. 

If I were to choose a pic on bud alone, it would have to be the one one the top right. Nice pics !


----------



## kindphriend (May 22, 2007)

:48: :48: :48:


----------



## Richy-B (May 22, 2007)

Hey Kindphriend,  
 It's Richy-B!  Just wanted to say those buds aren't just Spanish Fly but look fly too!  Is there a type of voting on best looking buds going on? I thought I read something like that? I'll put up some new pics today in my thread Blue Spectrum/red spectrum in the indoor growing section. What's your opinion  on the subject?


----------



## WESCASSAR (May 25, 2007)

So Baked


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 25, 2007)

Beautiful KP!!!


----------



## Marley420 (Jun 11, 2007)

mmmmmm


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 15, 2007)

i like the top left pic the best mate nice buds


----------

